# The Dam Game warden



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

Got a day to go fishing, so I called up SS and seen if he wanted to go. He said he had plans to go behind the dam, so the trip was set. SS, dbullard, nick, and myself headed behind the dam for a wonderful day of fishing. As we started out, we threw Nick a life jacket that was about 2 sizes to small for him, but he squeezed in. As we made our way to fishing spot, SS mentioned that he thought he was a life jacket short. We wore out the catfish and caught 39. 1 short of our limit. Try as we might we couldn't get that last fish in the boat. So we called it a day. When we went to load the boat, there stood the GW waiting for us on shore. No way to get away, we where trapped. I am sure all of us was thinking the same thing...."eeeek....we're a life jacket short". And looking at Nick, he looked like he had a bra on that was 2 sizes to small. sure enough.....here comes the GW.....the GW was a lady....and how do I say this nicely.....lets say I don't think you wanna meet this lady in a back alley...you'll probably lose. And a quick check of our fishing lic. then she wanted to see our life jackets. SS was trapped in the boat as we all ducked around. SS pulled up 3 jackets so we where in the clear. About that time the GW asked a question......and SS must have wanted a ride to the county tank......SS answers the question with "yes sir". I am trying to climb under the boat to hide.....then SS trys to clean it up....."huh...yes ma'm....I mean....." I thought we where all gone. Here we had passed the test and SS wants to make the GW mad. I thought she was going to reach up and drag SS out of the boat.....but let him make it. Whew........I am to old to go to the clink. A dam day to remember......here's pics


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Good report. Wish I could have been there to see the look on SS when he said yes sir. I had left before you guys got down there with 2 limits of blues. I have not seen this GW but I met one a while back that was a real looker but lacked a little on the smart side. She cranked the motor up before putting the boat in the water and her partner was yelling to cut it off. We probably caught 40 blues trying to cull some bigger fish. 

Matt


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

What a story, Ken. Sounds like a close one... LOL. I'll bet Loy was just trying to butter her up. LOL


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I ll have to clean this up....we had enough life jackets.......and nick's jacket would fit......we all had 2 coats on........and last......it was me that had the slip of tongue.....i was just giving loy the blues


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for setting the story straight Ken, I have to say it was pretty funny when you tried to recover!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

It did look very cold!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

LOL! I think I want to hear what dbullard said about this outing. Sounds fishy!
I don't know who to believe!


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Sounds like ya'll had a great trip. Congrats and thanks for posting.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Great report, don't get me started on game wardens, they are there to do a job, I get that part. And we need them to uphold the laws and protect our fishing resources. I got a ticket one time for not having a throw-able PDF in my boat. I had 4 life jackets in the boat, and I was by myself. They spelled my name wrong and he took it right off my drivers license. He spelled Stubblefield wrong, and the court sent me a summons for no life jacket. The ticket was 160 dollars, if it had been 45 dollars I would not have been so upset and just paid it. I brought all the mistakes to the DA's attention, and they said that made no difference what so ever. I postponed it for 8 months, they finally knocked 40 dollars off. I am no great speller either but I am not taking money out of peoples pockets. The large fines should be for the people with undersize and over the limit fish. OK I am done, great pictures nice fish, I can't wait to get down there and get in on some of that action.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> LOL! I think I want to hear what dbullard said about this outing. Sounds fishy!
> I don't know who to believe!


Yeah, The only part I am buying is that Nick caught the most and biggest fish. He always does. 
As for Ken, he has a track record of crossing the GW's.
Seems I remember an episode about a jet ski and no license a while back. LOL.
But it is a clear lesson to one and all that the TP&W rules are enforced to protect us and to insure that our great resources are not wasted.

BTW, to all of the fellows new to the dam and tail race fishing. You notice Ken said that 39 was one short of a limit for four fishermen. Read the exception rules for the tail race. The limits down there are much lower than in the main lake.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

I.d go with the O"LE Dude!LOL!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Just to set things right here, and to protect my guide license, I want to say that I had the appropriate amount and type of PFDs and a regulation cushion, and a fire extinguisher, a horn, a paddle, my boat registration card, I was not guiding for hire, so the 39 fish were 1 short of the limit for 4 fishermen below the dam(10 per day, only one over 24"), and we each had a valid fishing license.

And *Ken* looked the lady right in the eye and said "Yes sir" when she asked if he had stopped beating his girlfriend.

The GW was very good at her job, and did not let anything escape her attention, I run a legal boat, and do so because i believe in abiding by the law.
A game violation for a guide can cost them their guide license for up to 2 years, plus the $ for a fine and if you are consistently braking the law they will confiscate your boat, truck, it goes on and on.

So when Ken posted the report joking around I was quick to PM him and let him know it was a serious matter to me, and he told the truth to straighten things out.
I am a good sport and can take a lot of ribbing, but guiding is my livelihood, and my son's, so I am very protective of of how we are viewed by the public.
That being said, y'all continue the onslaught, lol!


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Bait*

Hey Loy
Where there any shad to be caught .
Thanks
Terry:idea:


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> So when Ken posted the report joking around I was quick to PM him and let him know it was a serious matter to me, and he told the truth to straighten things out.
> I am a good sport and can take a lot of ribbing, but guiding is my livelihood, and my son's, so I am very protective of of how we are viewed by the public.
> That being said, y'all continue the onslaught, lol!


Loy, I fully understand where you are coming from here. I know you run "Totally Within the Law."

Jokes can be a lot fun but people do not realize that they can be taken "Totally Wrong" also!!!!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Fishon21, I was there that day with Matt in his boat. You couldn't buy a shad with a cast net. I think maybe that's why there are no Whitebass.

Matt, we must of just missed the game warden lady?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Great pics and story and yes we must always bow down to authority.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Great stories !!! The truth is ,I would tell you but you can't handle the truth !!!!
I missed Ken calling the lady sir , but She did a great job making sure we were legal including looking at the back of our super combo lic. making sure they were filled out for the missing deer tags. We make sure Nick has a life jacket on as soon as we board every trip . We did see a flat bottom down there with two children up by the cable with no life jackets on and wish the game warden would have been in a boat. I could explain alot of things to my wife but a child drowning is not one of them. His safety is number one weather it is on the water or in a deer stand. 
We had a great time laughed and caught fish and enjoyed the day .
No tickets or warnings were given so we get an a+.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

NO, NO, NO ! This is not over yet. I understand that SS was totally legal and no problem there. But, you must explain this:

And *Ken* looked the lady right in the eye and said "Yes sir" when *she asked if he had stopped beating his girlfriend. *

Did this GW have a sense of humor?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Ha ha WBF! She did not say that, it is an old joke I put in there to try and derail this mad dog post.
The old joke goes "Have you stopped beating your kids/wife?"
No matter how you answer you sound guilty.


I am not sure what the nice GW lady asked Ken, I was up in the boat and they were by the fender.
I just remember Ken answering "Yes sir" just polite as you please, and then stammering all over the place trying to make it better, LOL!! 
It was very funny. 
:work: :rotfl:
He was just being respectful, but sometimes a "yes sir" will inadvertently come out when people are putting on their respectful face for those in law enforcement..
I'm not all sure if she has a sense of humor......she didn't crack a smile until after she was sure we were legal, then she said "Y'all had a very good day fishing!" It was a nice catch of good blues.
BTW.....are you going to post a report on the big sow white bass you have been catching, we know that you must be all over them by now, you are the King of spawning white bass.
No pics or details, just a body count will do.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

Good Story, and Nice Fish. Some people say there's nothing special about fishing, I know that's not true. When I fish in the really cold weather, I swear it gets warmer when I catching fish. Just like Magic!


----------

